
Consumer Reports wants Tesla to disable “autopilot” - Animats
http://www.consumerreports.org/tesla/tesla-autopilot-too-much-autonomy-too-soon/
======
Animats
"Consumer Reports calls for Tesla to do the following:

\- Disable Autosteer until it can be reprogrammed to require drivers to keep
their hands on the steering wheel

\- Stop referring to the system as “Autopilot” as it is misleading and
potentially dangerous

\- Issue clearer guidance to owners on how the system should be used and its
limitations

\- Test all safety-critical systems fully before public deployment; no more
beta releases".

